# Hilfe!



## Nino (11. Juli 2002)

Ich habe ein "Riesen" Problem
Also bei meinem Browser hat sich einfach die Schriftgröße geändert.
Was kann ich tun?

Hier ein abschreckendes Beispiel:


----------



## Vitalis (11. Juli 2002)

> Hier ein abschreckendes Beispiel...


...für einfallsreiche Topics 

Welchen Browser hast Du denn? Wenn IE, dann "Ansicht/Schriftgrad".


----------



## Nino (11. Juli 2002)

=)
Danke für deine Hilfe.
Es hat geklappt mit Ansicht --> Schriftgrad


----------

